# Gaming build review/suggestion



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

Wassup my beloved TPU community. 

I have been charged with the task of building my 10 year old cousin his first gaming computer. I've been given a $500-600 budget. Only thing I need is the tower. Monitor, KB, mouse, and OS are covered.  So far, this is what I'm looking at-

Intel Core i5-2400 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz (3.4GHz Tur...

ASRock B75 PRO3 LGA 1155 Intel B75 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s...

Team Vulcan 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 ...

HIS H777F1G2M Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-b...

PC Power and Cooling Silencer MK III 500W Modular ...

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...

Arctic Silver CMQ2-2.7G Céramique 2 Tri-Linear Cer...

NZXT Source 210 S210-001 Black “Aluminum Bru...

price- $603.92


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

Skip the B75 and try to get this
Open Box: GIGABYTE GA-Z68A-D3H-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z...

Swap out the PSU
SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 1...

And adjust the ram
AVEXIR Green DDR3-1600 8GB (4GB X2) CL9


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2012)

I am gonna go out on a limb here and say he probably wont be OCing so why not this build

I3-2120 2core 4thread
H61 motherboard
2x4GB DDR3-1333mhz (<cheaper)
AMD 6870

Then the case/cooler/PSU I would leave the same. 

What do you think? It would save money were you can get a better GPU.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> were you can get a better GPU



The 7770 is actually a very good performer. I agree with his choice there.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Skip the B75 and try to get this
> Open Box: GIGABYTE GA-Z68A-D3H-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z...
> 
> Swap out the PSU
> ...



no problem with changing boards and PSU, but I have to ask why the RAM change. The RAM I have selected has the same specs, but is less expensive.



brandonwh64 said:


> I am gonna go out on a limb here and say he probably wont be OCing so why not this build
> 
> I3-2120 2core 4thread
> H61 motherboard
> ...



They want a computer that will be able to keep up with modern games for the next 3-4 years with maybe GPU upgrade. He'll more than likely be using a 1680*1050 monitor The budget is not set in stone. I can go over, so I'm more looking for getting the best I can now. For that, I think the actual quad core will fill the role better than the HT dual core.

Isn't the 7770 about the same performance as the 6870, while using less electricity?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> They want a computer that will be able to keep up with modern games for the next 3-4 years with maybe GPU upgrade. He'll more than likely be using a 1680*1050 monitor The budget is not set in stone. I can go over, so I'm more looking for getting the best I can now. For that, I think the actual quad core will fill the role better than the HT dual core.
> 
> Isn't the 7770 about the same performance as the 6870, while using less electricity?



Then you can probably get away with the I5-2300 if its alittle cheaper. 

The 7770 is alittle below a 6850 so the 6870 is quite faster in games. The chart below shows performance comparisons.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> The RAM I have selected has the same specs, but is less expensive.



1.35v on the Aevexir. 

*EDIT
GIGABYTE GV-R777OC-1GD Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition ...*

@Brandon

My whole point is the premium does not warrant the extra performance, also could potentially go 7770 crossfire on that Seasonic, can't do that with 6870's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 1.35v on the Aevexir.
> 
> *EDIT
> GIGABYTE GV-R777OC-1GD Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition ...*
> ...



Its only around 30$ more for better performance?


----------



## entropy13 (May 30, 2012)

Get cheaper CPU (i3), PSU (Corsair CX430?), mobo (Asrock/Biostar H61 mATX board), case (Xclio, Apevia, HEC), then replace the 7770 with a 7850.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its only around 30$ more for better performance?



Yeah I see that now BUT!!!! 
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1695905

See if he still got that for sale?


----------



## Huddo93 (May 30, 2012)

Id keep the build as is, skip on the CPU cooler as the stock cooler (since it wont be OC'd) is fine. Use the money saved to go from a 7770 to a 7850.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah I see that now BUT!!!!
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1695905
> 
> See if he still got that for sale?



Yea a used 6950 would be the best bet or a 560 TI


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea a used 6950 would be the best bet or a 560 TI



But in another aspect, he's also getting a copy of Dirt Showdown. Which right now goes for like $40.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> But in another aspect, he's also getting a copy of Dirt Showdown. Which right now goes for like $40.



most of the 6870's come with dirt as well


----------



## Avelict (May 30, 2012)

If you're stuck with going with the 7770, I recommend getting the Sapphire Vapor-X card, cooling is a lot better, while I doubt he would OC it at all, it comes factory overclocked and I've just always liked Sapphire the best for AMD cards.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

Barb!!!

Watch the upcoming Shellshockers. You got both an OCZ PSU & a RipjawZ kit.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 30, 2012)

No point in the cooler, rest is good but GPU has to be the 6870, best bang for the buck right now, 30$ more than the 7770 and it smokes that card. The 7850 is around 100$ more so way over budget.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> No point in the cooler, rest is good but GPU has to be the 6870, best bang for the buck right now, 30$ more than the 7770



Actually you do make a solid point. 

+1 to this
Skip the cooler and go up to the 6870.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

Avelict said:


> If you're stuck with going with the 7770, I recommend getting the Sapphire Vapor-X card, cooling is a lot better, while I doubt he would OC it at all, it comes factory overclocked and I've just always liked Sapphire the best for AMD cards.



I'm not stuck on the 7770, infact I'm not even stuck with going with Intel. I'm open to any suggestions.

Jr, I'd like to only use new parts to make any warranty use as easy as possible. Like I said in our PM's, I won't be available for any hands-on maintaince since I'm in VA and the computer is going to Mississippi and a ten year old kid will be it's owner.

Here's what I'm looking at now-








Opps, forgot to drop the thermal paste. Drop the thermal paste and its' cost from that.


----------



## Avelict (May 30, 2012)

If you have a Microcenter anywhere near you, you can buy an i5-2500k for $169.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

Avelict said:


> If you have a Microcenter anywhere near you, you can buy an i5-2500k for $169.



177 miles away


----------



## Avelict (May 30, 2012)

>.>


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

In case you need it:
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

F-CK, I forgot needing a HD and DVD drive.


----------



## Avelict (May 30, 2012)

Well Asus' optic drive is $18, and a decent size HDD is like $70.

#edit: Just saw Jr's post, nice deal.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> F-CK, I forgot needing a HD and DVD drive.



Alternatively you can see what gotendbz1 has available. Usually his stuff is BNIB or rma return with at least 3yrs left of warranty
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=81587


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

how's AMD's new APUs perform? I'm looking at the FM1 platform and liking the prices. Basically, I have $225 for a MB/CPU combo after adding Jr's combo deal and going back to a 7770 gfx card.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Alternatively you can see what gotendbz1 has available. Usually his stuff is BNIB or rma return with at least 3yrs left of warranty
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/member.php?u=81587



Lokk at his recent WTS threads, everything sold.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> how's AMD's new APUs perform?



IMO, good if you don't need a dedicated card. Might as well get an AM3(+) build going instead.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, I'm thinking I'm going to have to go with AM3(+) also. I can throw a Phenom II into a AM3(+) no problems right?


----------



## DonInKansas (May 30, 2012)

Why spend that kind of money to lock him into a locked CPU in case he wants to learn to clock?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking I'm going to have to go with AM3(+) also. I can throw a Phenom II into a AM3(+) no problems right?





Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

or

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...



DonInKansas said:


> Why spend that kind of money to lock him into a locked CPU in case he wants to learn to clock?



Not necessarily locked per se. Can do a +4 overclock on chips with turbo and hell won't even need to touch voltages


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

my current shopping cart-


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

Anyone else have any ideas to shave off a few bucks without losing much performance wise?


----------



## Avelict (May 30, 2012)

Looking good! I honestly dont think you could shave off some money without sacrificing performance at this point. The only option that I see left would be to eat the $30 and get a 6870.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

looking at about $625 if I go with a 6870 gfx card.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

And I quote:


----------



## Avelict (May 30, 2012)

^


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> And I quote:
> http://www.chicagonow.com/daily-miracle/files/2012/03/nike.jpg



I'm going to wait to atleast check out the shell shocker deals coming up today.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm going to wait to atleast check out the shell shocker deals coming up today.



Feel like going an extra $10 for a faster clocked 6 core?
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

EDIT:

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
+
Open Box: ASUS M5A97 EVO AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s U...

Get's you faster memory and cpu at extra $3 of the Teem  Elite + FX6200 + Extreme3. Also a better board IMO, I loved mine when I had it.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (May 30, 2012)

Ey Barberic, just for my input;
CPU+RAM Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
$195
Motherboard: ASRock 970 EXTREME3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3....
$280
HDD: Refurbished: Western Digital RE4 WD5003ABYX 500GB ...
(non-refurbished)-http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136769
$350
PSU: SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1...
$420
GPU: HIS IceQ X H687QN1G2M Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit G...
$590
Case: LOGISYS Computer CS2008XBK Black ABS + Mesh bezel,...
$625

Just my recommendation.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

No burner Vuls?


----------



## Vulpesveritas (May 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> No burner Vuls?



Will he need one, and if he does will he use it enough where getting a second hand one locally for less cost than to buy it off of newegg if such is an option for the OP would be a poorer idea?  Most of the shops in town here have second hand DVD drives for $5.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

Vulpesveritas said:


> Ey Barberic, just for my input;
> CPU+RAM Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> $195
> Motherboard: ASRock 970 EXTREME3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3....
> ...



minus the case and HD, that's exactly what is already in my shopping cart.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (May 30, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> minus the case and HD, that's exactly what is already in my shopping cart.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120530/reese621.jpg



Great minds think alike?  XD

Though I do notice you're using an open box Asus there where as i recommended a new-in-box Asrock but hopefully you'll just have a good deal there.  

Nah, the NZXT 210 is a great case, though the logysis cases aren't bad values by what reviews have been posted on them.  Since they have deepcool rebrands they're not bad.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2012)

Vulpesveritas said:


> Nah, the NZXT 210 is a great case, though the logysis cases aren't bad values by what reviews have been posted on them.  Since they have deepcool rebrands they're not bad.



I just built a system using the 210(Barb's Cruncher listed in system specs). It is a nice case with good cable management and I like the clean looks. Not knocking Logysis, just going with a different inexpensive case I have experience with.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164940

Just got in a Deskstar 2tb.


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2012)

Here's an option:

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

I'm running this combo as a cruncher ATM- great little board!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 2, 2012)

Order was made yesterday, parts should be here tomorrow. This is what I got except the case. The 210 was sold out, so with help from the boy's sister, we picked out this case-

Rosewill REDBONE Black SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Co...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 6, 2012)

Just wanted to say Thanks to those that helped here. Computer is built, software/drivers are all up to date, tested at full load(crunching last night), and is leaving today for Missisppi.

For the total price of the build, I could not have gotten a better system for my cousin.


----------

